# Is this worth opening up



## daugher12 (Nov 4, 2013)

This is a maple I found the other day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

Nope................firewood is all it's good for.




Tell me where it is and I will come haul it off for you so you don't have to fool with it. I will be glad to help you out. I'm just that kinda guy. Anything for a buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2013)

Sure looks promising to me....


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

You know I'm kidding. Open that boy up and let's see it. But Georgia ain't far from Tennesse so just holler if you need me.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 4, 2013)

MILL IT! It will be some cool swirly grain at least but you could get lucky and get a bunch of eye burl. Nice find!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2013)

Is it opened up yet?! :D Looks promising...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2013)

That's positively grotesque! I'd open it for sure. ;)


----------



## daugher12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll try and get to it in the next couple of weeks! If it's anything good I'll post some pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

